# Ticks…how to keep them away?



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I use Advantix II. I'm not fond of topicals, but I've gotten used to it. I hate ticks much more. I personally do not like using new preventatives on my dog. I like to see how dogs do after a lifetime on them before I put my dog on them. As much as I love the idea of Bravecto, it came out right around the time that Shala was born, so she will never get it. 

With the ever warmer winters, I'm using it almost year round now. Only January and February were off months this year; only February last year. Anytime it's warmer than about 4 degrees, ticks can be active.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Ugh - we are struggling with this. Sadie is only 9 months so she can't do any of the oral repellants. We've been using Frontline, but the amount of ticks I pull off her fur is ridiculous. I think it does prevent them from attaching to her, but just a short 20 minute walk in the woods will result in me pulling as many as a dozen ticks off her fur during the next 2 hours. It makes not want to go on walks in the woods anymore which is such a same since it is by far her most favorite thing ever. Does anyone use bug spray like "Off" before going into the woods?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I know Frontline doesn't work around here anymore. It might be worth trying something else.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster took Nexgard last summer and will be taking it again this year. It did a good job of killing the ticks and can be given to young dogs.

I hate giving him stuff like this, but having seen dogs that have been sick (and died in one case) as a result of tick bites, I grit my teeth and do it. We didn't used to have many ticks around here, but last year they were awful, even in our back yard. So we really have no choice.

Best of luck.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I live in NJ and ticks are a HUGE problem. Also my middle son had (has?) Lyme Disease with a Bells Palsy so we are especially careful. My vet said pretty much all the tick & flea preventative meds prevent the ticks from attaching NOT from getting on your dog. If your dog brings a tick into the house the tick can jump off the dog and onto furniture or worse you . My vet suggests also having the dog wear a tick/flea collar which will help with the ticks getting onto the dogs in the first place. Collars are not 100% and goldens are larger dogs so it may not work as well towards the rear of the dog. Nothing is 100%, we are just very diligent checking the dog whenever outside especially when we do things like walk in the woods. BTW we are just a diligent checking humans also! HATE, HATE, HATE TICKS!!!! If anyone has any other suggestions I also would love to hear them .


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is not safe to use any product that contains DEET (an ingredient in 'Off' and many other insect repellents) on your dog. DEET is toxic, can make your dog sick if ingested or inhaled. 

Don?t DEET That Dog! | ASPCA Professional

This may be of interest an alternative for some of you.

http://wtaq.com/blogs/the-great-outdoors/158/home-made-tick-repellent-so-cheap-and-so-easy/


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's on Bravecto but the ticks still get on her. I'm also considering using an all natural spray on repellent. 
We hate to go into the woods because the ticks have been so bad here besides, we can barely see the woods through the fog of very hungry mosquitos. I think the rodents add to the tick problem when they run around our property stopping at each flower bed on their way to the bird feeders. Honey knows she is 'a ball retriever' so she hunkers down and hides in all the tall grasses (my flower beds) waiting for the next ball to fly through the air. We pull ticks out of her fur almost daily...I hate ticks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think a natural spray as a repellant, in conjunction with a spot on or oral medication is a good idea. There are several recipes online using rose geranium oil. But, it cannot be used on cats.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been using natural tick/flea prevention for Brisby since she was a puppy. We go hiking in the bush all year through.

What has worked very successfully for us has been adding Brewers Yeast, Garlic, linoleic acid to her diet daily all year ( double the amount during the warm months), keeping her immune system as strong as possible ( diet) and putting tea tree oil on her collar everyday before we head out. Rose Geranium Oil and other essential oils are cited as good repellents as well. 

Last year Brisby only had 2 ticks attach; the previous years maybe 3 - 4 all season ( early spring to early winter). 

I have a SNAP 4DX run by our vet twice a year: spring for heartworm, general health and tick borne diseases and then again in the fall.

This year I will add a spray of essential oils to our arsenal. 

These articles may be informative for those of you who are looking for a pesticide/neurotoxin free methodology for your pups. 

Natural Solutions For Tick Season - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Ticks: Natural Prevention and Care - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know that this will work for anyone else but it has worked well for us. We live in an area with a high incidence of Lyme disease so we use Nexgard for the dogs but I am a total wimp and absolutely hate it when I find a tick on them. I started bathing them with JP tea tree shampoo last year and spraying them with a 50/50 mix of Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar and water. I did not find a tick on them all summer. It may have been a lucky coincidence but I have read that tea tree oil is a natural insect repellent and I had been told by another member that Apple Cider vinegar helped to keep biting flies away from her dogs. Since we have lots of nasty deer flies at our lake house in the summer I was desperate to keep them away from people and dogs. Interestingly I have also used the Braggs ACV mix on myself when I mow the property there. It has helped tremendously. So much so that all of my neighbors have asked why I am not bit up by the deer flies. I have given the "recipe" to them for themselves and their dogs and they all say it really helps with the biting flies. It may be just a coincidence that these things have worked for me but it is a cheap and non toxic thing to try if you are interested.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I used Nexgard all last summer for Jess, he had a couple of ticks , but way less than the previous year. 
We also have horrible deer flies at our cottage and had success using peppermint oil, but it needed frequent applications. 
I have also used apple cider vinegar added to Jess' drinking water .


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

G-bear said:


> I don't know that this will work for anyone else but it has worked well for us. We live in an area with a high incidence of Lyme disease so we use Nexgard for the dogs but I am a total wimp and absolutely hate it when I find a tick on them. I started bathing them with JP tea tree shampoo last year and spraying them with a 50/50 mix of Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar and water. I did not find a tick on them all summer. It may have been a lucky coincidence but I have read that tea tree oil is a natural insect repellent and I had been told by another member that Apple Cider vinegar helped to keep biting flies away from her dogs. Since we have lots of nasty deer flies at our lake house in the summer I was desperate to keep them away from people and dogs. Interestingly I have also used the Braggs ACV mix on myself when I mow the property there. It has helped tremendously. So much so that all of my neighbors have asked why I am not bit up by the deer flies. I have given the "recipe" to them for themselves and their dogs and they all say it really helps with the biting flies. It may be just a coincidence that these things have worked for me but it is a cheap and non toxic thing to try if you are interested.


I am so glad that this has worked for you!! 

ACV both as a spray and adding to our pups diets are a great deterrent. I have tried every which way to have Brisby drink/eat ACV, however she won't touch it.

Ticks search for the "smell" of a potential host that is "appealing" to them to feed. 

Most if not all tick/flea indigestible treatments prescribed do not repel ticks...they kill the ticks/fleas once they begin to feed. 

This is what has concerned me the most and why I won't give these to Brisby. 

It scares the "you know what out of me" to think if these insecticides/neurotoxins in my dog's bloodstream can kill these pests, then what it is doing to my dogs body, by circulating throughout the blood stream to all vital organs. 

After loosing one beloved Golden to cancer I am trying to do all I can not to have this demon disease take another...whether this will make any difference I don't know, however atleast I will know I attempted to eliminate anything and everything I am able, that may or may not be a catalyst.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been using Bravecto at my vet's recommendation since my dog was a year old. The last pill I gave him was in December. I didn't know any better, but after reading about it I'm not using it anymore. I'm still deciding if I should use any preventative at all? I haven't seen any ticks yet on my boy, I don't even know what they look like. I live in a city so I don't know if it's totally necessary???? A couple dogs in our neighborhood have had ticks though, they can be found in the tall grasses around our parks.

Regarding ACV, my boy also hates the taste so I give him a pill of it and stick it in his food.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

littlesnow said:


> I've been using Bravecto at my vet's recommendation since my dog was a year old. The last pill I gave him was in December. I didn't know any better, but after reading about it I'm not using it anymore. I'm still deciding if I should use any preventative at all? I haven't seen any ticks yet on my boy, I don't even know what they look like. I live in a city so I don't know if it's totally necessary???? A couple dogs in our neighborhood have had ticks though, they can be found in the tall grasses around our parks.
> 
> Regarding ACV, my boy also hates the taste so I give him a pill of it and stick it in his food.


You should definitely talk to your local vet. I live in downtown Toronto - and there are ticks in our urban parks.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

An important thing to remember is that it takes 36-48 hours after a tick attaches before tick born disease can be transmitted. In addition, not all ticks are carriers of disease.

They are horrible, pesky things!! 

It is always a good idea to check your pups thoroughly after walking in the bush or in tall grasses. Adding essential oil sprays and/or garlic, ACV as mentioned above makes our pups unattractive hosts.

Although the article below is not dog specific, it has some good information IMHO. 

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/gr...ot-totally-panic-about-ticks-and-lyme-disease


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing I really appreciate your posts. 

Charlie is on Revolution and he gets Lyme vaccine too. I have tea tree oil, will put some drops on his collar from now on. We don't go much outside of the city but ticks are everywhere even in back yard. He is checked after every walk. 

His vet said he is not sure about SIMPARICA as it is new drug on the market but his partner vet who lives outside of the city used it last summer on his dogs and was down from 50-60 ticks daily to none. 

And mosquitoes are very bad in the summer here, cant get them off Charlie, poor baby tries to paw them away.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm trying organic coconut oil in the dog food, skin and fur and see where it goes. I've read it's a natural repellent. Plus, I can rub it deep into her paws and on the paw pads and she can lick it all she wants without problems. Though I do not like the smell of coconut oil, I am going to suck it up and bear it. Amber and I are doing a mantrailing workshop end of April and we live in an area where ticks have caused lyme disease, so I do need to put some anti-flea and anti-tick defense on for her and me while we trudge about in high grass and all sorts of other places. I am going to just use some lavender scent on myself and hope that works. We will probably be the smelliest pair in the group 

My fallback product will be Effipro spray which has the added advantage of being good for both cats and dogs, instead of buying two separate products for them. I've never used Effipro before but the reviews have been encouraging. 

I don't remember anymore whether what I used in the past was advantix or advantage. They worked well too, but I always get a bit paranoid that my daughter is getting that stuff on her just by hugging the dog -- no matter if the stuff has already dried on the fur. Effipro has fipronil, but like I wrote, coconut oil first and effipro as last resort.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Simparica has a high adverse reaction rate in comparison to other flea/tick preventions. It can and has caused seizures and reactions similar to poisoning. Do an internet search for information.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

After reading this thread, I just ordered some tea tree oil from Amazon and will rub it on his harness. Plus he gets 1-2 ACV pills daily.

Also, I just searched all the flea/tick threads on the forum and it seems like there is a general consensus that Nexgard seems to have lower risk of adverse effects, while also being effective at repelling ticks? Any thoughts on that?

My guy never experienced anything negative from all the times he took Bravecto, but after reading all the horror stories I'm steering clear. I'm not thrilled with the idea of a topical, how does that work? Does it leave a smell or texture?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

littlesnow said:


> After reading this thread, I just ordered some tea tree oil from Amazon and will rub it on his harness. Plus he gets 1-2 ACV pills daily.
> 
> Also, I just searched all the flea/tick threads on the forum and it seems like there is a general consensus that Nexgard seems to have lower risk of adverse effects, while also being effective at repelling ticks? Any thoughts on that?
> 
> My guy never experienced anything negative from all the times he took Bravecto, but after reading all the horror stories I'm steering clear. *I'm not thrilled with the idea of a topical, how does that work? Does it leave a smell or texture?*


I have gotten better at applying it over the couple of years we have used it. I do it very slowly, doing several smaller applications. I blow on the spot I put on before I let the fur fall and move to the next spot. I'm very careful about trying to apply it only to the skin, not letting it drip onto her fur. Inevitably, you get some greasiness on the fur. I always apply it right before we are going out, and I do a walk - no chance for her to roll on it and get it all over herself. By the time we get back, it has mostly dried. I can see where it has gotten on her fur, but usually by the time I get home later from work, she looks fine again (because she has been out with my walker and rolled a bit). I avoid patting her back for the day and next day after I apply it, and like I say, I always take her outside for at least an hour, so she is not lying against a couch cushion, or on my bed with it still wet. It doesn't smell - it doesn't leave a texture on the fur, other than the first day.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

For those interested in a more natural ( chemical and pesticide free approach) Brisby's vet recommends:

[url=https://www.arknaturals.com/product/flea-flicker-tick-kicker/]Flea Flicker Tick Kicker[/URL]

Tickz | Tick Treatment For Dogs, Pet Tick Treatment | PetzLife


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

From the website of Holastic Vet Cathy Alinovi DVM http://truthaboutpetfood.com/are-the-combination-chewable-heartwormfleatick-medications-safe-for-my-dog/

"The following is a brief introduction to the new products and their potential side effects:

*Trifexis®* has been on the US market since 2011. Some dogs vomit from the medication, even when it is given as directed with a meal. Some dogs develop fatal kidney failure and ultimately die from the use of Trifexis®.

*Nexgard®* has been available since 2013. Like Trifexis®, side effects can include vomiting and diarrhea. Other side effects are itching and seizures.

*Bravecto®* has been in manufacture in the US since 2014. It is also linked to seizures; some dogs’ seizures are untreatable and they either die or are euthanized.

*Simparica®* is brand new, just approved in 2016. In spite of several dogs in the basic studies having seizures and one dog had to be euthanized, this product will soon be sold in veterinary clinics all across America.

Because the active ingredient of these new insecticides (the chemical class is Isoxazoline) are inside your dog’s body, a flea or tick must bite your dog in order to contact the chemical – no contact, no death. If your dog is flea allergic, it will still have flea allergies as it is being bitten. If you live where Lyme disease, Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, Ehrlichia, or any other tick disease is a concern, your dog can still be infected by these life threatening diseases as the tick must first bite to receive the chemical treatment. In fact, the tick may continue to be attached for 48 hours!..."


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> From the website of Holastic Vet Cathy Alinovi DVM http://truthaboutpetfood.com/are-the-combination-chewable-heartwormfleatick-medications-safe-for-my-dog/
> 
> "The following is a brief introduction to the new products and their potential side effects:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this!!

The above is exactly why I choose not to use any of the above....my personal choice.

I would much rather spend $$ on having extra blood tests to rule out any pest born disease and attempt to deal with these pests in a more natural way, than to risk any of the above and/or compromise Brisby's immune system, blood stream and organs with pesticides/neurotoxins.

We are seeing so many of our GRs contracting cancer at beyond an alarming rate and at very young ages. 

Whether using these products is contributory or not, I can't help but feel that it likely does compromise a dog's health considering that many of these products state that if humans are exposed to them, to call poison control immediately, yet we feed or apply it to our dogs. 

Flea and Tick Product Ingredients: What You Should Know : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope we don't have to put Chloe on any when we move. She had one crawling on her face the other day from being at the park. It was so tiny. My mom checks her every evening after walking her there.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

smp said:


> Ugh - we are struggling with this. Sadie is only 9 months so she can't do any of the oral repellants. We've been using Frontline, but the amount of ticks I pull off her fur is ridiculous. I think it does prevent them from attaching to her, but just a short 20 minute walk in the woods will result in me pulling as many as a dozen ticks off her fur during the next 2 hours. It makes not want to go on walks in the woods anymore which is such a same since it is by far her most favorite thing ever. Does anyone use bug spray like "Off" before going into the woods?



Frontline isn't a repellant. Rather, it kills fleas and ticks that attempt to feed on your dog. With respect to ticks, it kills them before they fully embed and have time enough to transmit the bacterium that causes Lyme. While you still may pull ticks off your dog, they likely will be dead and desiccated. Assuming that your dog is inoculated, that you're using Frontline regularly and as directed, and that any ticks you find are dead, you needn't test for Lyme every time you do find one on your dog. Of course, if your dog starts acting logy and you suspect that it's ill, your vet may want to test for Lyme.

Keep using the Frontline and have your dog tested and inoculated for Lyme annually. When you're going to be in the woods, or in grass or leaf litter where ticks are likely to be found, it's a good idea to spray a small amount of insect repellant on your dog's back and coat (don't overdo it, and not on the face and around the eyes obviously. I put some on my hand and rub it on my dogs' coat).

When your done walking your dog, roll its coat with a sticky-tape lint remover. Ticks like to attach around the dog's head and neck, where the dog is unable to get to them with its mouth. If you use a lint roller, you often can get the ticks - even deer ticks that are hard to see - as they're attempting to migrate across your dog's coat toward its head. 

I use a roller on me too -- I've just gone through a treatment for Lyme (my dogs have never had it) and I have no idea how I got it. I don't remember being bitten, or finding ticks on me, and I never had any telltale rash. One of my dogs certainly could have brought a tick into the house, or I could have been bitten while hiking or riding my mountain bike in the woods. If you play outdoors where I live, chances are that you will be exposed to Lyme. 

If you want to try an experiment, drag an old white towel through tall grass or leaf litter where you suspect a tick infestation. The number of ticks you pick up can be pretty startling.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

What kind and how many of ACV pills are recommended for a 60lb dog? I can't get Nala to drink it in her water.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

With all due respect to those advocating the use of full strength tea tree oil as a preventive measure to repel ticks I have to say that when my vet recommended JP tea tree shampoo she specifically told me NOT to use full strength tea tree oil as there can be serious side effects to it's use. Rather she recommended that shampoo specifically as it is known to be safe. Before using full strength tea tree oil as a tick prevention method on your dog's please read the following article or Google tea tree oil side effects in dogs. What You Should Know About Tea Tree Oil Toxicity in Dogs and Cats


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Although I am in the UK my vet also mentioned the use of Tea Tree Oil but it must be highly diluted, just adding my advice to that of G-bear 's above as it can be very dangerous.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

G-bear said:


> With all due respect to those advocating the use of full strength tea tree oil as a preventive measure to repel ticks I have to say that when my vet recommended JP tea tree shampoo she specifically told me NOT to use full strength tea tree oil as there can be serious side effects to it's use. Rather she recommended that shampoo specifically as it is known to be safe. Before using full strength tea tree oil as a tick prevention method on your dog's please read the following article or Google tea tree oil side effects in dogs. What You Should Know About Tea Tree Oil Toxicity in Dogs and Cats


Good article....thank you!! 

A few drops of Tea tree oil and/or Rose Geranium oil applied to a dog's collar or harness ( not on fur or ingested orally) is a safe way to use as a tick/flea repellent. I have been doing this with Brisby for several years and it has been highly effective as the ticks do not like the smell and are less/unlikely to "quest" a dog to attach. 



> ...._It’s important to know that ticks operate mostly by using their sense of smell, this is why pure essential oils can be effective.
> 
> __Ticks don’t jump or fall from trees, instead, they do something called “questing.” They climb to the top of a blade of grass or plant and stick their front legs up in the air, waiting for the scent of a victim to walk by.
> _
> ...



https://campwander.com/2015/06/kid-pet-friendly-tick-repellent/



There are other essential oils that can be made into a spray as well. There are many recipes...here is just one and some information about how ticks choose a host.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> For those interested in a more natural ( chemical and pesticide free approach) Brisby's vet recommends:
> 
> [url=https://www.arknaturals.com/product/flea-flicker-tick-kicker/]Flea Flicker Tick Kicker[/URL]
> 
> Tickz | Tick Treatment For Dogs, Pet Tick Treatment | PetzLife


Thanks for sharing this with us, and have you had good results using these products?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us, and have you had good results using these products?


Several of us ( all GR Moms) used the Tickz ( My Best Friend in Canada) with good results. This however was in addition to either/both essential oil/s on collar and/or an essential oil topical spray. We hike in the bush ( Conservation areas on and off trail) just about everyday all year long. Last year, Brisby had 2 ticks attach. Cooper ( GR ) has only one and our other buddy Lexi had none.

I didn't use the Flea Flicker Tick Kicker product yet as Brisby swims almost every day in the warm months and it would have to be reapplied after each swim ( I think). I may get some this year or just mix up my own spray of essential oil combo and use that. Our vet loves this product and has many clients using it with great success. It would be great for days when a dog stays dry. 

Fleezeez is another product which is highly recommended.


----------

